# Aahhhhhh!!!!!



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

My werewolf's left knee blew out. The screws tore right out of the wood. 

Muy Fantastico!!!!!!!

ggrrrrrrrrr.......

I'll make it work!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol! WOW! At least your talented enough to fix things...eh?! 

I have started doing things a lil homemade as well and posted some pics. Guess the scarecrow is the fav of mine so far. Going to swap places with it and scare after the lil strangers after they get their candy


----------

